# Anti-malware, anti-spyware. Any anti-SlowWare?



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

Uh, in case anyone else ever asked this before, please excuse the duplicate. Just wondering if there's any Anti-SlowWare software available as free download, the way there is for malware & spyware?

One which specializes in zeroing in on what's slowing you down?

I ran a Clean Boot. Is that supposed to serve the same purpose of finding out what background stuff is slowing you down?

If anyone knows, can you please respond on my recent thread here re: Clean Boot?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f10/clarify-confusing-ms-clean-boot-article-702620.html

Thanks!


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

There are many applications that claim to solve computer problems with a single mouse click. The problem is that they don't work. Performance is such a complex issue with so many factors that designing such a program would be almost impossible.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

MS has a fixit for performance issues you could try which covers a little more than you could achieve with a clean boot which may help Fix Windows system performance problems on slow Windows computers


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

Tomken15 said:


> MS has a fixit for performance issues you could try which covers a little more than you could achieve with a clean boot which may help Fix Windows system performance problems on slow Windows computers


Tomken, here's what displayed on the MS site:
We're sorry, but your operating system is not supported by Microsoft Fix it at this time.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

That one must have been for Win 7 - sorry.

This is a link for the MS Fixit centre and clicking on each of the icons with your XP system should give you the appropriate fixits which include for performance Microsoft Fix it Solution Center: troubleshooting software issues

Work your way through them to see if they will improve your system.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

most fix things are rubbish and dont work. The simple fact is that peoples computers get slow because they do not understand or know how to keep the system running properly.

Here are some tips:

Always clear your browsing history, cookies and cache before going offline (ie when you decide to not use the internet)
defrag your hard drive (unless you have a ssd) on a regular basis.
run ccleaner (not the registry part)
dont download anything if you dont know what it is.
disable disk indexing


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> most fix things are rubbish and dont work. The simple fact is that peoples computers get slow because they do not understand or know how to keep the system running properly.
> 
> Here are some tips:
> 
> ...


I see. How do I clear cookies & cache in FF 22.0?
I just checked my FF History, and it goes back older than 6 months.
What's the average time frame people keep old History for?
Can that be what's slowing it all along? :rilleyes:
I'd already run defrag, which did not speed it.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

I clean my history just before I close FireFox each time.
Anti-virus>AVG Antivirus...been using it for years, and it's never given me a problem.
Anti-malware>Malwarebytes...also free, and I run it at least once a week, usually more.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I run CCleaner at the end of every session which clears every browser cache.

Use the Piriform link for the free version.

If the cache is exceptionally large then it could struggle but will get there and/or you could also run Windows own Disk Cleanup


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Minni said:


> How do I clear cookies & cache in FF 22.0?


Go to Options > Privacy tab, tick the '_Clear history when Firefox closes_' box and click the Settings button. In the Settings popup window, select the 'Browsing & Download History', Cookies and Cache boxes.

This will clear out your browsing history after you finish each session. It's automatic, so you don't need to do anything else after the initial setup.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Bear in mind that clearing the (browser) cache can be counter-productive, forcing full (re-) downloads of all regularly used web pages when they are next opened (the browser would normally only download those parts of the page that have been modified since the previous visit), this can also lead to a (slight?) excess write scenario for those that use SSDs.

Generally, I suggest most users would be better to restrict disk cache to somewhere in the region of 200-400MB, Firefox's default is, last time I checked, 1GB. Also selective cookie-culling (CCleaner has a tool for that) and disallowing 3rd party cookies and setting the Do Not Track feature in the browser options, combined with passive, system-wide blocking (I use a combination MVPS/hpHosts hosts file via HostMan), can slow the build-up of unwanted dross and hopefully, improve privacy and security, especially over default settings.

When it come to defrag, most users really don't need to use it manually on a frequent basis if the disk free space % is above ~50% on a large, modern drive. Smaller, older and free space limited (>25%) drives are likely to benefit from more frequent defrags. W7 users can usually just set it and forget it.

It's a complex issue  (much less so for users in the Enterprise/business world, they get restrictions at every turn) when we have different software and usage patterns, greatly differing hardware capabilities, single user systems aren't comparable with multi-user systems; different, additional requirements and security issues that apply to portable systems ...


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

QUOTING SATROW:


> Generally, I suggest most users would be better to restrict disk cache to somewhere in the region of 200-400MB, Firefox's default is, last time I checked, 1GB. Also selective cookie-culling (CCleaner has a tool for that) and disallowing 3rd party cookies and setting the Do Not Track feature in the browser options, combined with passive, system-wide blocking (I use a combination MVPS/hpHosts hosts file via HostMan), can slow the build-up of unwanted dross and hopefully, improve privacy and security, especially over default settings.


Is there an E-How Article for achieving the above? :ermm::uhoh:
I mean, you may know what UR dune
............but I don't know what IM dune :nonono:


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

P.S. I just now cleared History, but left June & this month.
As for cookies & cache, still in the dark re: clearing.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

CCleaner's 'Intelligent cookie scan':https://www.piriform.com/docs/ccleaner/ccleaner-settings/choosing-which-cookies-to-keep, I also manually move cookies I wish to keep into the right hand box.

Browser disk cache settings for Mozilla -based browsers: Options > Advanced tab > Cached web content - check the 'Override ...' button and manually input a limit, try 250MB.

Do Not Track: Options > Privacy tab - check the top entry, 'Tell websites I do not want to be tracked' - this is voluntary, some servers will oblige, some will ignore this setting.

3rd party cookies: Options > Privacy tab > History - modify the 'Firefox will' settings: Use custom settings for history, check Accept cookies from site, Accept third-party cookies - Never. You can also change history and download history retention here.

Note that CCleaner's and the browser's cleaning options won't exactly match, it's a case of studying the effects and making some compromises; maybe use CCleaner for a shallow sweep weekly and browser cache cookie options less frequently for deeper sweeps. If you have possible cache/cookies problems with a single site, browser options can usually clean the data from that site alone, retaining data for the 'good' sites.

Pale Moon Commander may be a worthwhile addition to Firefox (though some modifications are only applicable to Pale Moon, a good alternative/complementary to Firefox - it's Firefox -based but different in many respects, uses it's own profile so they can safely be run side-by-side) for more 'tweaks' without having to dig through about:config settings: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pale-moon-commander/

It's a matter of finding reasonably secure settings that you can relate to and easily modify. If you were to blindly follow fixed programs' default settings for this, you would learn nothing about the 'hows and whys'.

For host file blocking, the MVPS page is a good place to start, scroll down and read how to use HostsMan there, when you get around to running HostsMan for the first time, you have a choice of host files to download:
hpHosts Online - Simple, Searchable & FREE!, Blocking Unwanted Connections with a Hosts File, HostsMan - abelhadigital.com



Se also the Malware team's recommendations: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-525915.html and http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/disable-java-in-browsers-683722.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

in firefox go to history, clear history and select the option for everything and then ok. Yes having lots of cookies and lots of stuff in cache can slow you down, it can also leave tracking cookies on your system. You should do this everytime you are going to stop browsing plus use a program like ccleaner.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I always run CCleaner with default settings so it clears all cookies and what have you, but here are some tips to get the best/better use out of CCleaner How to Use CCleaner Like a Pro: 9 Tips & Tricks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are a lot of help pages on the Mozilla support pages https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-slow-how-make-it-faster


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, again overwhelmed 
So, again, let's go step by step.

Satrow: Can you please refer to my attachment?
That way, we'd be on the same page insofar as further instruct.
Also note that I followed your instructions, lowering to 250mb.

Re: CC Cleaner, shouldn't I first try Removal of Java, which (as you know) I was awaiting a clear answer on that other thread about the ThinkVantage Removal. Otherwise it's too much at once.

btw, I think clearing out my History may have slightly speeded up the process of opening my browser upon first booting up. Cannot be sure, though.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Sure, remove Java first, remove TVAC (or whatever it was) as well, set Windows to control your WiFi connection.

For the screenshot, if you follow my info there, select 'Use custom settings for history', there will be a bunch of additional options that then appear below it - the most important one from the privacy/tracking side of it is the 3rd party cookies - set that to Never.

Most of the changes like removing cache and history might make initial start up a little faster, some are also likely to make browsing slower, more files to download.

You need to weigh all these options against the way you use the PC; is it a multi-user system, do other people have access to it, might you accidentally leave it in a cafe, will you use it at a McDonalds, ...

Don't rush and try to do too much at once; if you notice that something misbehaves after a session of 'tweaking', it's easiest tracked down and remedied if you only make a small number of *logged* changes each session. If a software has an option to save settings - do that before you tweak it.

EDIT: (very) hot off the (virtual) presses, almost custom made for you, it's the first of a 2 parter: http://windowssecrets.com/top-story/youre-being-followed-how-to-block-web-tracking/


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

OK Satrow, I disabled the accepting of 3rd party cookies.
Tomken, I read your article about using CC Cleaner.

Some questions which arose were:

For Manage Startup, the problem is, you have to be a geek to know which of the cryptic startups to disable! 

Was also wondering why CC Cleaner recommends Disabling the option to Wipe Free Space. Shouldn't it be set to do so automatically every time you run CC Cleaner? :ermm:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Basically disable what you dont want to start when your computer boots.

For example Do you really need Microsoft office loaded into memory when your computer starts answer no you dont.

Do you really need Itunes loaded when you start or its associated things like quick time, answer no you dont.

Why do you want to wipe space that is already free?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

CCleaner's article on wiping free space Piriform - Wiping free disk space


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You don't need to wipe the free hard drive space every time you clean the computer. This is an extremely time-consuming option for people who want to make their deleted files unrecoverable (for example, if you were going to be selling the hard drive and wanted to make sure all supposedly deleted data was completely removed).


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

koala said:


> You don't need to wipe the free hard drive space every time you clean the computer. This is an extremely time-consuming option for people who want to make their deleted files unrecoverable (for example, if you were going to be selling the hard drive and wanted to make sure all supposedly deleted data was completely removed).


I see, thanks :uhoh: But I don't suppose it's risky to do it one time, just in case there's alot of files slowing things up?

As for MS-Office, I don't see that anywhere, rather alot of cryptic files which I never did know what the heck they are.

please see attachments

That's always been an issue with me, that never did get resolved. For some reason, others seem to not have an issue with this, whereas the only way I could have long ago gotten it resolved, would be if OS providers would offer a Printable-Version match-up list stating:

The following files must ALWAYS remain enabled at Startup.
..xx
..xx
The following files must NEVER be deleted.
..xx
..xx


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

P.S. Additional to above attachments, here's a followup screenshot, now that i've downloaded CCleaner.

My followup question is stated within the screenshot.
Thanks :kool:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would leave as you now have it.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

StartUpLite will ID any unnecessary Startup programs which will aid your boot up times and free up memory which will also improve the performance of your computer.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

:ermm: Is that how most of you run CCleaner? (by only uncheckmarking the Red-Arrowed items above?

so - which is more preferable for speeding me up:
CCleaner?
..or StartUpLite?
....or both?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just use CCleaner with default settings to clear the cache etc. at the end of each session before I shut down.

StartUpLite will ID any unnecessary start up items, but you could disable all start up programs under the Startup tab in msconfig and your computer would still run okay.

Under the Services tab in msconfig I also uncheck any program updater, but StartUpLite would probably snag those if it doesn't see them as required items.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Tomken15 said:


> but you could disable all start up programs under the Startup tab in msconfig and your computer would still run okay.


Msconfig is just a troubleshooting tool. I suggest you dont use it to disable startup items permanently. Uninstalling softwares that are disabled on startup tend to leave lone registry entries.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Minni said:


> I see, thanks :uhoh: But I don't suppose it's risky to do it one time, just in case there's alot of files slowing things up?
> 
> As for MS-Office, I don't see that anywhere, rather alot of cryptic files which I never did know what the heck they are.
> 
> ...


I would need to take a proper look but one item you really dont need that jumps out straight away is adobeARM


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, I UnChecked AdobeArm, and also ran CCleaner & StartupLite.

But my system is still slow & the HDD icon cranks away alot, more than it used to in past.

At this point I give up.
Besides, a family member was just hospitalized.

Anyway, thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

To make things simple for you. I think it would be best to ask a techie you know to backup important data and do a reinstall of your system. It would save you lot of time & effort. 

Wishing for a speedy recovery. :smile:


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks for the good wishes & yes, I know about the techie option. What would it cost (approx)? Do they usually state what they did to successfully speed the system?

Actually every single system i've used to date eventually became slow.
So there must be a common denominator i'm missing.
Or it's just an aging HDD.

Can people just get an external HDD (or flash drive??) and then can they easily transfer all their data to same to see if it helps?

I only have 2 USB slots though. One has the printer connected, and the other has the Adesso PS2/USB connectors for my [old] keyboard & corded mouse. (paranoid re: possible EMFs)


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

We're from different parts of the world, so can't really comment in what it would cost. Here it'll be about Rs. 100 (less than US$ 2).

A techie friend would do it for free provided you have the Windows CD. It's not that hard. The specified would be ideal. 

There are loads of reasons a PC becoming slow, ranging from hardware, software or malware. Have you tried the suggestions here - www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/is-your-pc-running-slow-532075.html ?

How much free space do you have in the C: drive? 

Yes, you can transfer data via an external HDD.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks :kool: though no techie friend here. But I do have a sealed OEM WinXP CD that I never did open. But I'm not sure i should "waste" the sealed XP CD on a system whose HDD is aging? :ermm: :uhoh:

As for the link, I already tried so much (as you can see above) as well as on past systems, none of which had ever helped me. So as I said, there must be some key factors i'm consistently missing.
...Which is why I had asked whether it's routine for techies to itemize in writing precisely what had been the factors slowing down one's system??

There's 41.7gb free space on my C drive.

It occurs to me that perhaps others don't run into this as much because they keep their systems on round the clock, thus practically never Boot or Reboot?
:yltype:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Systems slow down with use 1 a build up of temp files,2 no clean up and defrag set up 3 a over accumulation of files folders and programs that are not used 4 malware and virus infestation, 5 lack of space generally due to most of the above 6 old or failing hard drive 7 old and failing power supply 8 aging ram now that is just some of the things that can slow down a system 1,2,3,5 are the most common


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

in my case it's probably 1, 6 & 8.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well if you can fix 6,8 then 1 will be solved as well


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

ICU cbsod:


----------



## ifurn0 (Jul 8, 2007)

This is exactly what you need but use with extreme care do not disable without knowing exactly whay yo. killing make a system restore point and verify and hide signed windows entrys (options) if you disabe all or the wrong thing you will kill your computer

It shows you almost every thing that starts not whats good or bad and dome of them are essential for your computer to work Google and do your research before you kill 
This is pro tools im very... suprised its not been mentioned before now unless its simply to powerfull 

Autoruns for Windows


----------



## ifurn0 (Jul 8, 2007)

Sory for double post edit timed out using my mobile

Also there is another tool in the suite that looks at boot time and second delay to load each app I cant remember I dont use many the pack is more desinged for for system arcitects to fix bugs speed and money isnt an issue for them they performance)deploy another cluster of virtual mactihines..

I suspect the problem is what it usually is not enough ram beef up your virtual memory to at least 3gig and have it set such low hdd space is eating into your virtual memory delete some stuff or buy a new hard drive, defrag your computer and turn off windows prittification (adust fot better perfomance) in the same area as virtual memory optiones

I apologise for typos my mobile phone browser is going spastic randomly typing where ever it feels like in the text box id say more its just driving me insane


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

If you have or can install a second drive, moving all your temp files and page files etc to that will help quite a bit as well. Does not have to be big or fast, just a separate drive, not partition.


----------



## ifurn0 (Jul 8, 2007)

Dragon Internet Browser ? Comodo Dragon Web Browser


Is a vastly superior browser speed wise and various other ways firefox is simply to bloated but if you like that flavor at least use comodo ice dragon just don't use the dns it bkocks eztv.it


----------



## IndyDog (May 26, 2008)

"Uh, in case anyone else ever asked this before, please excuse the duplicate. Just wondering if there's any Anti-SlowWare software available as free download, the way there is for malware & spyware?"

The solution is simple; try Soluto


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would say no software to control slow, that is for the user to decide what he needs to be running. Using Soluto would be running or it would be of no help and something else to slow you down.

BG


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This was featured on the BBC's Click program which I think is a newer AV test which could be run in deciding on which system to use Feature Settings Check


----------



## a_kamini (Dec 23, 2005)

Ad-Aware is one available for free on Download.com. But at times you must update. The free version is the best, I thought. I didn't like the full version.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks again!

Tomken, I just tested the amtso URL you linked to, and apparently my PUA, Phishing, & Cloud Protection are NOT enabled via my MSE.
What to do now?

I like the idea of external HDD. Thing is, my R52 thinkpad only has 2 USB sockets, with one usurped by the printer, and the other by the adapter for my PS2 keyboard & PS2 mouse.

I also have a non-flexible 4-port USB2.0 hub (Targus) which i've barely used.

Also 2 fairly large speakers.
That's alot taking up room on the desk already, so not sure how I'd set up a HDD, or even how to use one (since i've never owned one before.

It's reached a point where i'm dead weary (actually takes a toll physically) 
...of getting tech stuff which becomes outdated quick, then being left with junk i've no room for. Practically everything I own is junk by now.

I read the above latest posts, but remain frozen, not knowing which is the best route to proceed with. Whichever takes the least toll time-wise & money-wise, that's for sure.


----------



## TheUSMale2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Minni said:


> Uh, in case anyone else ever asked this before, please excuse the duplicate. Just wondering if there's any Anti-SlowWare software available as free download, the way there is for malware & spyware?
> 
> One which specializes in zeroing in on what's slowing you down?
> 
> ...


With 22 years experience as a computer Tech. I have found this combination of these products keep my customers from needing to return to me only on a once a year period. They are listed as :

Tuneup utilitys= TuneUp Utilities 2014 | Speed Up and Optimize Your PC

Your Uninstaller= Your Uninstaller! 7 - Uninstall any unwanted software/program completely. Download for free.

And for an Anti-Virus program= Bitdefender= Super Sale - 25% off on all Bitdefender products


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

P.S. to infurn0, forgot to mention that autoruns already is in my downloads, but apparently never did help me. I believe i mentioned that in another recent post.

Secondly, to USMale, Tuneup utilities looks interesting albeit the download did not work (and only a 15-day trial), and the Uninstaller sounds like other programs wherein I never know what's safe to uninstall, since program filenames are too cryptic to know what's safe to uninstall


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

Further P.S. (due to edit-time limitations set by this forum)

Another option is of course Linux Mint (which I tried in past and did not prove smooth sailing for this ancient horse. For crying out loud, I don't use computers for gaming or fancy stuff, just for shopping, emails, and research - that's if you can call the junk coughed up by the google-engine-monopoly true research.

It's frightening. For example, whenever I clear my history, my online bank requires me to answer their question all over again - asking for the ID of my computer so they can cookie it. My hackles rise at the invasion of privacy.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Minin this should help show you how to avoid losing the bank stuff etc 13 Ways to Clear Your Browser's Cookies - wikiHow
as to tune up I would not advise using it unless you can configure it to not use the reg cleaning part,This has been shown here in many threads to be a good way to mess up your system and is not the only product out there that can.
if you need to use a uninstaller then Revo is as good as any and will show you what it is proposing to do


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know how you would configure MSE to bock those - perhaps - IE -Tools - Internet options - Advanced and under Browsing check the box for Enable third-party browser extensions may do it, but I've seen that AVG Free blocked them - although I think Avast Free is a better option than AVG and running the tests against that to see how it does may give you an alternative to MSE.

And I agree with Joe - leave any tune-up programs alone unless you can control what it does with the registry, although that tends to be their main tool.

I have used Advanced System Care in the past but I never let it any where near the registry and leave any Uniblue tune-up programs well alone.

Don't knock Google - me and Joe find it very useful, but you need to frame your questions right to get the best results.

Does your printer not have wireless capability ?

I bought my first laptop to go online for pretty much the same reasons as you but got caught up in forum work which I find very interesting.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks - at this point, i'm simply living w/my slow cranky system, until it conks out, i guess, because i see there's no easy choice to fix it.

i'm too swept up now in a personal RL situation. And that's besides getting ill each time I use computer due to EMF sensitivity, so it's too overwhelming for me at this point to unravel all the mysteries of the havoc wrought by hi-tech.
:hide:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi take some time out from this we can leave the thread open for a little bit then when your feeling more settled with real life etc you can take up the challenge again.


----------



## michaelbragg (Sep 16, 2013)

Anti-Malware Spyware, Scareware, Extortionware are caused by visiting websites that are infected with a script that infects your computer. To get rid and keep these issues at bey, you need good reliable security software. 

Two my staples I use on clients computers are:

Avast : AVAST 2013 | Download Free Antivirus Software for Virus Protection Free Anti-Virus, Spyware, Rootkit killer. Download the free version and update, NOT upgrade or trial. This software will download and update multiple times each day your computer is on and scans your system to keep your computer safe.

Malwarebytes: Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware download Free Anti-Malware, Spyware, Scareware, and more. This is a manual program that has to be updated and ran each time you exit your Internet surfing.

Beware, many anti ???? anything are malicious programs and usually are your issue. If you have constant popups and your system is extremely slow, you more than likely have some malicious software. If you get popups on your computer screen telling you your computer is infected like WinAntivirus, or other names are indeed malicious.


----------

